# Stand & Flick breakfall



## Raewyn (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi

Im a new green belt in MMA.  We are learning this term the stand and flick break fall.  Any ideas in how I can overcome my fear in doing this.  Im scared I will break my back if I dont land correctly.  Is there anything I can practise before I actually do this????


----------



## ppko (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't know of the term flick breack fall but here are some pointers.

On a front fall first start out on your knees put your arms (bent) out in front of you.  Make sure that your palms are facing away from you, and that your arms are bent at a 90 degree angle (might be a little off on the angle but quite sure that I am not) fall foward and turn your head to look to one side or the other.

On a back fall start in a squated position with your hands crossed fall backwards and tuck your chin (look at your belt), slap your hands down at a 45 degree angle about the time your lower back hits the ground.

hopefully this helped out a bit


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 15, 2005)

Raisin said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Im a new green belt in MMA.  We are learning this term the stand and flick break fall.  Any ideas in how I can overcome my fear in doing this.  Im scared I will break my back if I dont land correctly.  Is there anything I can practise before I actually do this????



I think I know what this is (if it is what I think, we call it sprawling), but could you describe the stand and flick a little more?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## ppko (Feb 15, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I think I know what this is (if it is what I think, we call it sprawling), but could you describe the stand and flick a little more?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


if it is sprawling than there are plenty of people that can describe it to you here is a thread http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20655 which was just posted does this sound like it.


----------



## Raewyn (Feb 15, 2005)

Its pretty much just throwing yourself onto your back from the standing position.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 15, 2005)

Raisin said:
			
		

> Its pretty much just throwing yourself onto your back from the standing position.



Oh...that's much different then sprawling.

I say just listen to your instructors (technique wise) and start off real low to the ground and work your way up. Start off slow and easy and work your way up as you build confidence and technique.

Also, don't wait until class time to get your practice in. If your having trouble with something, especially something like this which requires gradually raising your comfort levels, you have to spend some time with it on your own.

Good luck!

Paul


----------



## Mr_Scissors (Feb 15, 2005)

Are you going over forward, which is to say flipping in mid-air and then landing flat, or are you going backward and trying to fall high to take the impact across your shoulders. 

Either way I'm sure I can give you some pointers. And DO NOT be embarrassed! I was scared my first time too, well going over forward at least.


----------



## psi_radar (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I know what you're talking about. Start at a kneel with your arms crossed and roll onto your back and slap. Slowly raise up until you're standing. Think about making as much contact as possible with the contours of your body on the way down so you make sort of a rocking motion along your back. And tuck your chin so the back of your head doesn't slap. If you're just landing flat, *slam* on your back, practice some more. 

As a side note, breakfalls are good for mats and serve some purpose on hard ground; however rolling dissipates energy with a lot less impact, and can be an alternative in many situations. Breakfalls are great for competition, but for SD on concrete? hmmm....


----------



## Raewyn (Feb 15, 2005)

Mr_Scissors said:
			
		

> Are you going over forward, which is to say flipping in mid-air and then landing flat, or are you going backward and trying to fall high to take the impact across your shoulders.
> 
> Either way I'm sure I can give you some pointers. And DO NOT be embarrassed! I was scared my first time too, well going over forward at least.


 
From what I can gather (im finding it difficult to find the words to describe it) you stand there, then you sort of jump up, flick out your legs, land on your back with the your arms out to the side obviously to lessen the fall onto your back. Last year we started from the crouch postion and flicked back onto our backs. This year we are fully standing. Looks scary!!!! Have I explained it okay???
When I have practised from the crouch position and have done it a few times I get an almighty headache. I dont think its something I wanna practise too often


----------



## Raewyn (Feb 15, 2005)

I forgot to add, Im pretty sure you are supposed to land around the shoulder area, I havent had a go yet. I mean to say our instructor hasnt shown us yet.  I'd just thought I'd add a thread here to try and get a head start on things!


----------



## SammyB57 (Feb 15, 2005)

since when did MMA have belts?


----------



## Raewyn (Feb 15, 2005)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> since when did MMA have belts?


 In our dojo we do.  It is based on TKD, but we do grappling, locks etc. Our belt system is similar to TKD.  I dont know too much about the history of our dojo. I have asked my instructor for some information, so if your interested, Ill let you know!!


----------



## SammyB57 (Feb 15, 2005)

MMA is a sport not a martial art. It's about 30x rougher than doing a standing breakfall.

But I guess people can call it whatever they want and I am sure I'm going to get defecated on for saying that.


----------



## SammyB57 (Feb 15, 2005)

And people don't wear belts in MMA matches.

But again, your dojang can do whatever it wants.


----------



## Raewyn (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you for input, duly noted.  Im pretty sure that when I go to training Im studing Martial Arts, I dont know what else you could call it, but I guess you need to be there to be able to understand.  


But any advise on the thread would be much appreciated.


----------



## SammyB57 (Feb 15, 2005)

MMA means Mixed Martial Arts. You might just call what you are studying Eclectic martial arts, or something. Eh it's all semantics anyway.

As far as breakfalls.
Breathe out (if you have air you will knock your wind out), roll back, slap the mat at 45 degrees.

Start squatting and work to standing if you have to. Just relax and go with the flow.


----------



## Raewyn (Feb 15, 2005)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> MMA means Mixed Martial Arts. You might just call what you are studying Eclectic martial arts, or something. Eh it's all semantics anyway.
> 
> As far as breakfalls.
> Breathe out (if you have air you will knock your wind out), roll back, slap the mat at 45 degrees.
> ...


 thank you


----------



## Mr_Scissors (Feb 17, 2005)

Raisin - 
Sorry I couldn't get back to you sooner. In order to lessen the "headache" I would recommend NOT putting your arms to the sides, as that puts your shoullders too far back, and you wind up taking the impact too high, which is to say you'll hit your head. 

Instead, fold your arms across your chest and place each hand on the opposite shoulder. Hunch your head forward slightly, so your chin is near your chest. Then 'pop' your hips up toward the ceiling. If done properly the impact will be evenly spread across your shoulder blades and you will not hit your head. (remember to hunch forward at the start, this is crucial) Congrats, you've just done your first Rear Breakfall, or "back bump" as I like to call it.  

Oh yes, AND DEFINITELY BREATHE OUT!


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 17, 2005)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> MMA is a sport not a martial art. It's about 30x rougher than doing a standing breakfall.
> 
> But I guess people can call it whatever they want and I am sure I'm going to get defecated on for saying that.


MMA is becoming more of an art form all the time. The sport version definately is pure sport. But many new systems today are mixed martial arts. 

Mine is a mixed martial art. It is excepted by Seniors in the martial art world and is no way a pure art form. And it is more of an art than the sport version (which can not be defined).


----------

